# Trout Fishing



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I happened to be in Colorado last week, and went for a hike in Estes park ... up around 10,000 feet. There were a number of small lakes there, and some folks were fly fishing. I am sure the lakes were stocked. As I walked along, some trout were right at the surface, often even breaking the surface. I did have a slingshot ... carry one in my pocket most of the time these days. But I was worried about legality, all the witnesses, and I had no way to cook anything I managed to collect. But I was wondering if it would be possible to take a fish so close to the surface using a stone or a ball? Has anyone had success under such circumstances, or do you think I would be wasting my time?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i dont think think it retain enough energy, i remember seeing a program called mythbusters they were shooting live rounds in a swimming pool and and they found that the higher the power the bullet would shatter (50 cal) , 9mm and 22 did not . so it might work I think mmmm not sure !!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have taken fish very near the sueface in the past with a slingshot, but not with a rock. I used lead at that time. I am not for certain that steel would work because of the density. -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles said:


> I happened to be in Colorado last week, and went for a hike in Estes park ... up around 10,000 feet. There were a number of small lakes there, and some folks were fly fishing. I am sure the lakes were stocked. As I walked along, some trout were right at the surface, often even breaking the surface. I did have a slingshot ... carry one in my pocket most of the time these days. But I was worried about legality, all the witnesses, and I had no way to cook anything I managed to collect. But I was wondering if it would be possible to take a fish so close to the surface using a stone or a ball? Has anyone had success under such circumstances, or do you think I would be wasting my time?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


It is very much illegal to shoot game fish in most, if not all States. I'm sure you could stun or kill a fish on the surface with a powerful slingshot, but I would only do it in a survival situation.

Henry


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Charles, Yes, it is illegal to shoot gamefish,but if you're hungry in the wilderness there's not much difference in how ya get him into the frying pan! I have a friend, very good marksman, who took out 8 adult salmon (head shot) with,I believe, 1/2" steel ball bearings. This was some years back,but the fish had been misplaced in the stocking effort (were placed mistakenly in a trib of a shallow lake, rather than a stream leading to deep,cold Lake Superior) and were lost,roaming the surface, soon to die. "Shouldn't be in there!" exclaimed my buddy, who's fishing for other fish was being disturbed, and put em out of their misery! Then,just recently, a friend grew tired of trying to lure largemouth bass from HIS own private pond (where anything goes,if it's on your land!) and carefully stalked one in the shallows, acquiring a fish dinner with his homemade sling and a well aimed rock! Personally, I think rock & steel from a sling would be mighty fine sport for the many shallow carp in lakes& rivers around the country during springtime in overpopulaed waters!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I tried shoot my Sling into a Pond see what the velocity was it works good . At about 10/16 inches with heavy marble. So I think Steel bearings would work if they are close to the surface I think you would only need your Fishing licence or Hunting with a Sling not sure. But yea it would work.


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

werent there a chap on here who shot marine fish off the rocks i belive his avatar is a little davids catapult?

cheers


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

I have about 5 carp that are trapped in a drying up hole of water near my house. I just got a new board cut and double tapered theraband gold and some. 44 cal lead ball. Im going to give it a try.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

TLR said:


> I have about 5 carp that are trapped in a drying up hole of water near my house. I just got a new board cut and double tapered theraband gold and some. 44 cal lead ball. Im going to give it a try.


Be sure to let us know how it works out.

Someone on this forum was taking some type of invasive fish with a slingshot ... shot straight down off a dock ... good head shots.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

Josephlys posted pics of some snake heads that he shot.


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11418-what-a-mullet/


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, he nailed that thing perfectly in the head. Did he say he used 3/8 ammo?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I know around here the law prohibits you from putting lead into a body of water. No more lead sinkers are sold around here.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

and it would have to be a fish that is not a game fish like carp and other bottom feeders


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I know around here the law prohibits you from putting lead into a body of water. No more lead sinkers are sold around here.


Thats what I was thinking. It would be more enviromental friendly to use steel shot anyway. You can get in big trouble for using lead shot while hunting ducks. We can still use lead fishing weights around here but all of the hard core bass fisherman use tungsten weights anyway. Its pretty pricey but has anybody ever shot tungsten ammo? Its heavier than lead and would make good hunting ammo at close range.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*There has been no scientific proof of danger from lead shot. Elemental lead such as a lead ball has no chance of toxicity. Lead vapor or dust is a definite danger. Remember, lead is a natural element, and is very stable in the environment.*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rockape66 said:


> *There has been no scientific proof of danger from lead shot. Elemental lead such as a lead ball has no chance of toxicity. Lead vapor or dust is a definite danger. Remember, lead is a natural element, and is very stable in the environment.*


In my mind, it is not a question of the "scientific proof", but rather a question of legality. Using lead shot over water is illegal in Canada. I do not want to try to argue with a conservation officer or a member of the local RCMP detatchment about the toxicity of lead ... that is no concern to them. They will have the legal grounds to charge me if I am using lead shot around a body of water.

As I recall, the problem with lead shot was that bottom feeding water fowl were ingesting lead shot, and that was certainly toxic to them. And I believe that is what prompted the rather wide ban on the use of lead shot over water.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wisconsin law allows for taking "rough fish" (now including Asian Carp) by hook and line, by hand, by dip net, by spear, by bow and arrow and by crossbow. Unfortunately, slingshot is not on the list of approved fishing methods, not even for fish which the DNR would like to eradicate. It's not legal to hunt with a slingshot either.

Additionally if you're on State property (wildlife refuge, state park, state fish hatchery) or within 100 yards of a state campground or picnic area, it's illegal to possess a slingshot unless it's enclosed in a case or has its bands off. This is one reason I liked the idea of bareback methods. I could "un-string" my slingshot to be legal anywhere but I would still be able to shoot it by just holding the band(s) in my hand.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Charles, I wasn't refering to legality with the lead comments. I was refering to those worried about polluting the environment by shooting lead ammo. We all know that "The Law" rarely has anything to do with reality, but we have to follow it if we want to continue to enjoy our pursuits. There have been no confirmed cases of waterfowl poisoned by lead shot; the whole thing is a sham. Any shot injested by these birds is passed through the digestive tract without degradation. Look at the efforts to ban all lead ammunition because of junk science reports indicating lead poisoning to sportsmen consuming wild game.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rockape66 said:


> Charles, I wasn't refering to legality with the lead comments. I was refering to those worried about polluting the environment by shooting lead ammo. We all know that "The Law" rarely has anything to do with reality, but we have to follow it if we want to continue to enjoy our pursuits. There have been no confirmed cases of waterfowl poisoned by lead shot; the whole thing is a sham. Any shot injested by these birds is passed through the digestive tract without degradation. Look at the efforts to ban all lead ammunition because of junk science reports indicating lead poisoning to sportsmen consuming wild game.


Well, I think there is some evidence to support lead toxicity in wild duck populations. See the following for example:

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/birds/pbpoison/

But this is a slingshot site, perhaps not the place to debate this particular issue.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

My degree is in Environmental Sciences: Health and Safety. We studied this subject, and Rachel Carlson, and found a lot of junk science involved. It's very similar to the whole Anthropomorphic Climate Change subject. Further studies by wildlife biologists involved in Fish and Game support have found no correlation. Far more impactful is depredation. Since the crash of fur prices there has been far less control of predator species effecting nesting survival. Ducks Unlimited found that their efforts in wetlands restoration and property obtained for preservation had little effect on nest survival until predator control measures were instituted.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The main problem with lead shot in waterfowl is with bird shot and not lead shot of the size that is commonly shot in slingshots. Small lead shot is picked up with the feed that the birds are eating. Lead shot shells used for taking waterfowl are the mail concerns. They spray large amounts of small lead shot into the water and this is the type that water foul picks up. I would not worry about an occasional lead slingshot pellet used in hunting. Not much hunting over water with a slingshot occurs anyway. I believe in using large ammo in a slingshot and always shoot steel or marbles over water. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The main problem with lead shot in waterfowl is with bird shot and not lead shot of the size that is commonly shot in slingshots. Small lead shot is picked up with the feed that the birds are eating. Lead shot shells used for taking waterfowl are the mail concerns. They spray large amounts of small lead shot into the water and this is the type that water foul picks up. I would not worry about an occasional lead slingshot pellet used in hunting. Not much hunting over water with a slingshot occurs anyway. I believe in using large ammo in a slingshot and always shoot steel or marbles over water. -- Tex


I agree with you 100%. I never worry about a duck picking up one of my lead slugs ... just the gendarmes picking me up for using it around water!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

